# Help in getting my tivo to use the network.



## tivotrebor (Oct 2, 2002)

I have a SiliconDust cachecard in my TiVo until recently I thought it was using the network to get the program guide but when I put the card in I plugged my TiVo back into the phone back and the TiVo dialed out ever since. I only discovered it wasn't using the network when it was unplugged from the phone line. (and wasn't broke I did not fix it,)

In preparation to use the AltEPG I started setting up as per automan's instruction on http://www.tivoland.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=480.

The Info page shows 
=============
Dial-in Configuration Code 127, TFA=3
=============

But it is still dialing out.

I am happy to delve in to the configuration files on the tivo if necessary.

Please could somebody point me in the right direction to get it to use the network.

Thanks TiVoTrebor


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

It's not (yet) appropriate to discuss details of the AltEPG on this particular forum but to answer your question on getting TiVo to use the network (which question has been answered many times on here before), you should use telnet to access your TiVo and then run

```
/sbin/nic_config_tivo cachecard
```
Select network for the Daily Call but also make sure you enter *all* the settings even if they are the same as the default or haven't changed (People have experienced problems with nic_config screwing up the config file if all the values aren't re-entered). 
Set the address of your router/adsl modem as the gateway address. 
The Tivo's address must be on the same subnet as your router (e.g. everything must have a 192.168.1.x address). 
Then reboot the TiVo.


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

It's a common problem that no one appears to have got to the bottom of but there is a workaround. To reset to network calling you need to follow the following steps:

- change nic_config_tivo to dialup
- reboot
- make a test call using the phone line
- change nic_config_tivo back to network
- reboot again
- check all is ok by making another test call: should be noticeably faster than the phone line to complete
- run a full daily call (or wait for Tivo to do it as scheduled)

DON'T skip the test calls: the first one is needed to reset the call log to 'succeeded'. If you don't do that then you can't change it back to network dialling.


----------



## tivotrebor (Oct 2, 2002)

Having set it back to Dial-in Configuration Code back to 000, rurther investigation reveals that it is getting the updates over the network or dialup as set "/sbin/nic_config_tivo".

But it has to have a phone line present and do a dialup to enable the network configuration to work.

What do I need to tweak to remove the dependence on the phone line being present?

Thanks TiVoTrebor


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

What's the content of your /etc/rc.d/rc.net file

.


----------



## tivotrebor (Oct 2, 2002)

Hi spitfires


```
bash-2.02# cat /etc/rc.d/rc.net
#
#!/bin/sh
#

if /sbin/insmod -f /lib/modules/turbonet2.o macaddr=00:0B:AD:C3:66:5C ; then
        export DYNAMIC_NET_DEV=eth0
        /sbin/ifconfig eth0 10.1.20.20 netmask 255.255.0.0 up
        /sbin/route.tivo add default gw 10.1.1.1 netmask 0.0.0.0
fi
```
These addresses are correct for my network.

It is talking to the TiVo servers over the network BUT it does a dialup at the same time that has to succeed in connecting.

TiVoTrebor

Edit: Added code attributes


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

tivotrebor said:


> Having set it back to Dial-in Configuration Code back to 000, rurther investigation reveals that it is getting the updates over the network or dialup as set "/sbin/nic_config_tivo".
> 
> But it has to have a phone line present and do a dialup to enable the network configuration to work.
> 
> ...


My phone dialling options on the Tivo menu are set to










I am not sure if they make any difference?

Also my nic_config_tivo is like this....

Visit tivocentral.co.uk for upgrades and info !
Filesystem on / set to READONLY - type rw to make READ/WRITE
TiVo: {/var/hack} % nic_config_tivo

TiVo TurboNet/AirNet/CacheCard on Tivo Configure - 20050218

Copyright 2002-2004 Silicondust Engineering Ltd. All rights reserved.

Detecting TiVo hard drive...

Detecting TiVo partitions...
Active kernel partition = /dev/hda6.
Inactive kernel partition = /dev/hda3.
Active root partition = /dev/hda7.
Inactive root partition = /dev/hda4.
Var partition = /dev/hda9.

Determining software version...
Thomson UK Stand Alone TiVo running 2.5.5a-01-1-023

Remounting root partition...
Root successfully remounted as writable.

Checking installation type...
Configuring CacheCard installation.

Checking script...
Complete.

Current/New Configuration:
mac address = xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (secret)
ip address = 192.168.178.40
ip subnet mask = 255.255.255.0
ip gateway = 192.168.178.1
debug level = off
daily call = network
cache statistics = 0 seconds

Ethernet Options
1: Change MAC address
2: Change IP address/gateway
3: Change debug logging option
4: Change daily call option

Cache Options
5: Change statistics reporting

General
9: View/extract log file
0: Apply and exit
!: Exit without saving

[0..9]?

That other file contains

TiVo: {/var/hack} % cat /etc/rc.d/rc.net
#
#!/bin/sh
#

if /sbin/insmod -f /lib/modules/turbonet2.o macaddr=xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx ; then
export DYNAMIC_NET_DEV=eth0
/sbin/ifconfig eth0 192.168.178.40 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
/sbin/route.tivo add default gw 192.168.178.1 netmask 0.0.0.0
fi
TiVo: {/var/hack} %
TiVo: {/var/hack} %

Automan.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

I would have expected the Tivo and the gateway to have been on the same subnet i.e. 10.1.1.x/24 or 10.1.20.x/24 - but perhaps there are differences with class A subnets.

You say "It is talking to the TiVo servers over the network" - how do you know this?


----------



## tivotrebor (Oct 2, 2002)

Changed to you phone settings - still dials.

My phone settings.










I use a /16 netmask on the private network number for my home network. TiVo and router are on the same network/subnet.

The gateway commands:
your's /sbin/route.tivo add default gw 192.168.178.1 netmask 0.0.0.0
mine /sbin/route.tivo add default gw 10.1.1.1 netmask 0.0.0.0

The netmask "0.0.0.0" here means route all via this gateway and thus is probably redundant as this route/gateway is already declared as the default.

I know it getting the data via the network
1) turbonet2 calls in kernel log file (see successful log below) 
2) disconnecting the router form the phone line causes it to fail.

TiVoTrebor

Extract from /var/log/kernel

```
May 21 09:39:16 (none) kernel: About to check tasks for tty to shutdown 
May 21 09:39:16 (none) kernel: This one's (359) goin' down 
May 21 09:39:17 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to 10000 
May 21 09:39:17 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to 10000 
May 21 09:39:17 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set xasyncmap 
May 21 09:39:17 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set xmit asyncmap ffffffff 
May 21 09:39:17 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to 10000 
May 21 09:39:17 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set mru to 5dc 
May 21 09:39:17 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set rcv asyncmap ffffffff 
May 21 09:39:17 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to 10000 
May 21 09:39:17 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set xmit asyncmap 0 
May 21 09:39:17 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to f010003 
May 21 09:39:17 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set mru to 5dc 
May 21 09:39:17 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set rcv asyncmap 0 
May 21 09:39:17 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to f010003 
May 21 09:39:17 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to f010043 
May 21 09:39:17 (none) kernel: ppp0: decomp_alloc -> 80f6a418 
May 21 09:39:17 (none) last message repeated 2 times
May 21 09:39:17 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set maxcid to 16 
May 21 09:39:17 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to f010047 
May 21 09:39:17 (none) kernel: ppp: channel ppp0 going up for IP packets! 
May 21 09:39:17 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: attempting to connect (port 80)... 
May 21 09:39:18 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: connect succeeded (port 80)... 
May 21 09:39:18 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: POST /)... 
May 21 09:39:18 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: HTTP/1.1 200 OK 
May 21 09:39:18 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: attempting to connect (port 80)... 
May 21 09:39:18 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: connect succeeded (port 80)... 
May 21 09:39:18 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: POST /tivo-service/TCD411.cgi HTTP/1.0 
May 21 09:39:19 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: HTTP/1.1 200 OK 
May 21 09:39:19 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: attempting to connect (port 80)... 
May 21 09:39:19 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: connect succeeded (port 80)... 
May 21 09:39:19 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: POST /tivo-service/HServer.cgi HTTP/1.0 
May 21 09:39:20 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: HTTP/1.1 200 OK 
May 21 09:39:22 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: NTP request... 
May 21 09:39:22 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: NTP response. 
May 21 09:39:22 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: NTP request... 
May 21 09:39:22 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: NTP request... 
May 21 09:39:22 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: NTP response. 
May 21 09:39:22 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: NTP request... 
May 21 09:39:22 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: NTP response. 
May 21 09:39:22 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: NTP request... 
May 21 09:39:22 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: NTP request... 
May 21 09:39:22 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: NTP response. 
May 21 09:39:22 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: NTP request... 
May 21 09:39:22 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: NTP response. 
May 21 09:39:22 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: NTP request... 
May 21 09:39:22 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: NTP response. 
May 21 09:39:22 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: NTP request... 
May 21 09:39:22 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: NTP response. 
May 21 09:39:22 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: NTP response. 
May 21 09:39:22 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: NTP request... 
May 21 09:39:22 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: NTP response. 
May 21 09:39:22 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: NTP request... 
May 21 09:39:23 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: NTP response. 
May 21 09:39:23 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: NTP response. 
May 21 09:39:23 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: NTP request... 
May 21 09:39:24 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: NTP response. 
May 21 09:39:25 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: attempting to connect (port 8080)... 
May 21 09:39:25 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: connect succeeded (port 8080)... 
May 21 09:39:25 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: GET /... 
May 21 09:39:25 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: HTTP/1.1 200 OK 
May 21 09:39:26 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: attempting to connect (port 8080)... 
May 21 09:39:26 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: connect succeeded (port 8080)... 
May 21 09:39:26 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: GET /... 
May 21 09:39:26 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: HTTP/1.1 200 OK 
May 21 09:39:26 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: attempting to connect (port 80)... 
May 21 09:39:26 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: connect succeeded (port 80)... 
May 21 09:39:26 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: POST /^P 
May 21 09:39:27 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: HTTP/1.1 200 OK 
May 21 09:39:28 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to f01004b 
May 21 09:39:28 (none) kernel: ppp: channel ppp0 going down for IP packets! 
May 21 09:39:28 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to f01000b 
May 21 09:39:28 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set xmit asyncmap ffffffff 
May 21 09:39:28 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to f010008 
May 21 09:39:28 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set mru to 5dc 
May 21 09:39:28 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set rcv asyncmap 0 
May 21 09:39:28 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to f010008 
May 21 09:39:28 (none) kernel: ppp: channel ppp0 closing. 
May 21 09:39:28 (none) kernel: about to do_serial_hangup. 
May 21 09:39:28 (none) kernel: About to check tasks for tty to shutdown 
May 21 09:39:28 (none) kernel: just executed do_serial_hangup.
```


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Try a test call and then inspect the /var/log/tclient log to see if it gives any clues as to why it is using dial-up.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

tivotrebor said:


> Changed to you phone settings - still dials.
> 
> My phone settings.
> 
> ...


What about the comma on the dial prefix?

Automan.


----------



## tivotrebor (Oct 2, 2002)

Automan said:


> What about the comma on the dial prefix?
> 
> Automan.


removing the "," a pause on the dialup has no effect it still dials.

TiVoTrebor


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

tivotrebor said:


> Hi spitfires
> if /sbin/insmod -f /lib/modules/turbonet2.o macaddr=00:0B:AD:C3:66:5C ; then
> export DYNAMIC_NET_DEV=eth0
> /sbin/ifconfig eth0 10.1.20.20 netmask 255.255.0.0 up
> ...


For that device IP 10.1.20.20 would it not be more normal for the GW to be 10.1.20.1 ?

Can you ping your GW IP from a Telnet session on your Tivo?

Automan.


----------



## tivotrebor (Oct 2, 2002)

Any ideas from these?

The /var/log/tclient for a test phone connection in which you can see the modem bieng used.


```
05/21:14:46:25: /tvbin/TClient:  inside TClient
05/21:14:46:25: /tvbin/TClient:  No previously downloaded files remain in /var/packages
05/21:14:46:25: /tvbin/TClient:  TClient: invoking init w/argv=-t
05/21:14:46:25: /tvbin/TClient:  writing In Progress to LastCallStatus
retrying after errTmBackgroundHoldoff ...
05/21:14:46:28: /tvbin/TClient:  writing In Progress to LastCallStatus
05/21:14:46:28: /tvbin/TClient:  TClient init: 0
retrying after errTmBackgroundHoldoff ...
retrying after errTmBackgroundHoldoff ...
05/21:14:46:37: /tvbin/TClient:  dial config code: (000) found
05/21:14:46:37: /tvbin/TClient:  Using default TiVo Service params
05/21:14:46:37: /tvbin/TClient:  updateStatus: In Progress EX| 29 48
05/21:14:46:37: /tvbin/TClient:  writing In Progress to LastCallStatus
05/21:14:46:37: /tvbin/TClient:  SendDialupEvent 30 9 EX|29
05/21:14:46:37: /tvbin/TClient:  curPhNum is (), tollFreeAuth is (3)
05/21:14:46:37: /tvbin/TClient:  allowing Def TFN use based on TFA
05/21:14:46:37: /tvbin/TClient:  Host = 204.176.49.3
05/21:14:46:37: /tvbin/TClient:  Port = 80
05/21:14:46:37: /tvbin/TClient:  Phone = 08081050005
05/21:14:46:37: /tvbin/TClient:  updateStatus: In Progress EX| 29 8
05/21:14:46:37: /tvbin/TClient:  SendDialupEvent 30 9 EX|29
retrying after errTmBackgroundHoldoff ...
retrying after errTmBackgroundHoldoff ...
05/21:14:46:44: /tvbin/TClient:  DataSets may not be enabled, could not find ShowcaseVersion: DataSet ShowcaseVersion does not exist.
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:  mrsigtype=5 mrconnector=7...
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:  mrsigtype=1 mrconnector=1...
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:  Found 2.5.5-01-1 running
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:  
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:   Start Ident     =====================
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:              version: 3
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:             centerID: Service-Number
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:           reasonCode: 4
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:         softwareDesc: NONE
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:           locationID: NONE
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:       sequenceCookie: NONE
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:            headendID: NONE
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:         showcaseDesc: NONE
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:        inventoryFile: 0001314-15114|CM22Ant-15114-t2|ids:uk
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:         waitingCount: 0
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:           dialConfig: 000
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:             confInfo: 
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:          messageDesc: 
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:          irdbVersion: 317
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:         genreVersion: 46
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:          logoVersion: 24
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:   affiliationVersion: 8
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:      showcaseVersion: 
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:            swVerName: 2.5.5-01-1-023
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:  configParameterList: zip=CM22,dar=,rcq=75,tz=7,as=,tun=,suc=7
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:  sourceParameterList: st=5,con=7,drm=,ekr=,ccn=20030,brn=GOODMANS,lin=1,irs=350;st=1,con=1,drm=,ekr=,ccn=,brn=,lin=16,irs=
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:              apgOnly: 
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:           useChksums: TRUE
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:     premiumShowcases: 
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:      captureRequests: 
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:            menuItems: 
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:        otherDataSets: HDGenre-4|MS_ServiceChange-12|MS_ServiceChange_pmi-12|MS_UpdatedServiceAgreement1-6|MS_UpdatedServiceAgreement1_pmi-6|MS_VMPromo01-6|MS_VMPromo01_pmi-6|MS_VMPromo02-6|MS_VMPromo02_pmi-6|MS_VMPromo02b-6|MS_VMPromo02b_pmi-6|MS_VMPromo02c-4|MS_VMPromo02c_pmi-4|MS_VMPromo03-4|MS_VMPromo04-4|MS_VMPromo04_pmi-4|MS_VMPromo05-5|MS_VMPromo05_pmi-5|MS_VMPromo06-4|MS_VMPromo06_pmi-4|MS_VMPromo07-4|MS_VMPromo07_pmi-4|MS_VMPromo08-4|MS_VMPromo08_pmi-4|MS_VMPromo09-4|MS_VMPromo09_pmi-4|MS_VMPromo3_pmi-4|RM_cleanTvShow-|
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:        rbBackgrounds: 
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:        dataGroupList: CR_Standard|DG_standard|MI_Standard|SF_SerialLogging|SW_released
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:   lstAvalancheDnload: 0,0 0,0
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:        userInitiated: 1
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:  End Ident        =====================
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:  
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:  Logging camid.
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:  CAM_ID not found.
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:  Ird Id.
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:    toneOrPulse = 0
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:    dialPrefix = {}
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:    callWaitingPrefix == {}
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:    phoneNumber = 08081050005
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:    phoneAvailableDetection = 0
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:    dialToneDetection = 1
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:  Starting dial.expect with:
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:    toneOrPulse = T
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:    dialPrefix = {}
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:    callWaitingPrefix = {}
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:    phoneNumber = 08081050005
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:    phoneAvailableDetection = 1
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:    dialToneDetection = 0
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:    useV34 = 0
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:  updateStatus: In Progress CL| 30 24
05/21:14:46:45: /tvbin/TClient:  SendDialupEvent 30 9 CL|30
05/21:14:47:16: /tvbin/TClient:  Whole result is spawn /tvbin/modemtest -expect 
ATZ
ATZ

OK
Checking for modem type...
ATI3

P2109-V90

OK
Modem type is 2109
*****NEW***** modem
AT-TRV

52.32
OK
got 52 volts
ATQ0

OK
ATS0=0

OK
AT+GCI=B4

OK
AT-STE=2

OK
ATW2S6=8S7=50S11=100%C0&D2+MS=V34

OK
ATW1X4

OK
ATX3

OK
AT-TTE=1500,200,500

OK
Current line voltage (in volts, of course!): 
AT-TRV

52.32
OK
new modem...line status interrupt disabled
ATDT08081050005

+MCR: V34

+MRR: 31200,33600

+ER: LAPM

CONNECT 57600
Sending a carriage return
Expecting ogin: or ame:

























UQKT2 tnt1.lnd9.gbr.da.uu.net


Login: Got ogin:
Sending [email protected]
Expecting sword:
[email protected]
Password: Got sword:
Sending password
dialcode is:OK
05/21:14:47:16: /tvbin/TClient:  updateStatus: In Progress CL| 32 12
05/21:14:47:16: /tvbin/TClient:  SendDialupEvent 30 9 CL|32
05/21:14:47:16: /tvbin/TClient:  Starting pppd, code=OK
05/21:14:47:16: /tvbin/TClient:  updateStatus: In Progress ST| 33 13
05/21:14:47:16: /tvbin/TClient:  SendDialupEvent 30 9 ST|33
05/21:14:47:17: /tvbin/TClient:  updateStatus: In Progress ST| 33 14
05/21:14:47:17: /tvbin/TClient:  SendDialupEvent 30 9 ST|33
05/21:14:47:17: /tvbin/TClient:  About to connect to 204.176.49.3:80
05/21:14:47:17: /tvbin/TClient:  Executing HTTP command: /tvbin/http_post /var/log/svclog http://204.176.49.3:80/tivo-service/mlog.cgi OFF OFF ON
05/21:14:47:19: /tvbin/TClient:  about to do HServer Call
05/21:14:47:19: /tvbin/TClient:  Executing HTTP command: /tvbin/tclient_post 204.176.49.3:80 /var/tmp/HServer.send /var/tmp/HServer.recv 300 ON
05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:  doHttpCall returned: 1
05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:  reading HTTP header...
05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:  HTTP header: HTTP/1.1 200 OK

05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:  HTTP header: Date: Sat, 21 May 2011 14:47:21 GMT

05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:  HTTP header: Server: Apache

05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:  HTTP header: Connection: close

05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:  HTTP header: Content-Type: text/plain

05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:  Got end of Header
05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:  read 474 but Content-Length = 0
05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:  SvrResp::readBlock returned: 1
05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:  
05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:       Start SvrResp =====================
05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:         errMessage: 
05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:            version: 3
05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:               code: 6
05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:       softwareList: NONE
05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:     backChannelPrv: NONE
05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:     backChannelPub: NONE
05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:     backChannelLog: NONE
05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:     backChannelThumb: NONE
05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:        timeService: NONE
05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:     sequenceCookie: NONE
05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:      inventoryFile: ids:uk
05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:     noPrivBackhaul: -1
05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:       serviceState: 5
05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:    stateExpiration: 0
05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:       swSystemName: none
05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:           infoCode: 
05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:         tcdMessage: 
05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:     globalMessages: 
05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:          keyServer: 
05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:      forceBackhaul: 0
05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:    publicLogFilter: D15[@]813
05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:        dbLoadOrder: PG.*
05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:         regenToken: 0
05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:     backhaulDataOn: 0
05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:     personalDataOn: 0
05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:      dataGroupList: CR_Standard,DG_standard,MI_Standard,SF_SerialLogging,SW_released
05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:         End SvrResp =======================

05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:  Connect/POST(s) succeeded
05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:  PIIIINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!
05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:  updateStatus: In Progress ST| 35 21
05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:  SendDialupEvent 30 9 ST|35
05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:  updateStatus: In Progress ST| 34 26
05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:  SendDialupEvent 30 9 ST|34
05/21:14:47:20: /tvbin/TClient:  Setting ServiceInfo DataGroupList attribute to CR_Standard,DG_standard,MI_Standard,SF_SerialLogging,SW_released
05/21:14:47:21: /tvbin/TClient:  Test loop completed.
05/21:14:47:21: /tvbin/TClient:  updateStatus: In Progress HU| 39 0 49
05/21:14:47:21: /tvbin/TClient:  SendDialupEvent 30 9 HU|39
05/21:14:47:21: /tvbin/TClient:  Will kill pppd
05/21:14:47:22: /tvbin/TClient:  Killing (pppd).
05/21:14:47:27: /tvbin/TClient:  SvrResp::process returning 0
05/21:14:47:27: /tvbin/TClient:  backHaulDone is 0
05/21:14:47:27: /tvbin/TClient:  updateStatus: Succeeded HU| 39 0 49
05/21:14:47:27: /tvbin/TClient:  writing Succeeded to LastCallStatus
05/21:14:47:27: /tvbin/TClient:  SendDialupEvent 30 9 EX|49
05/21:14:47:27: /tvbin/TClient:  TClient login: 0
05/21:14:47:27: /tvbin/TClient:  TClient backhaulDone: 0
```
Extract from /var/log/kernel for same time.


```
ay 21 14:46:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x804ec640) 
May 21 14:46:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x804ec080) 
May 21 14:46:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x8098ea40) 
May 21 14:47:16 (none) kernel: About to check tasks for tty to shutdown 
May 21 14:47:17 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to 10000 
May 21 14:47:17 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to 10000 
May 21 14:47:17 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set xasyncmap 
May 21 14:47:17 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set xmit asyncmap ffffffff 
May 21 14:47:17 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to 10000 
May 21 14:47:17 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set mru to 5dc 
May 21 14:47:17 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set rcv asyncmap ffffffff 
May 21 14:47:17 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to 10000 
May 21 14:47:17 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set xmit asyncmap 0 
May 21 14:47:17 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to f010003 
May 21 14:47:17 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set mru to 5dc 
May 21 14:47:17 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set rcv asyncmap 0 
May 21 14:47:17 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to f010003 
May 21 14:47:17 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to f010043 
May 21 14:47:17 (none) kernel: ppp0: decomp_alloc -> 80d65098 
May 21 14:47:17 (none) last message repeated 2 times
May 21 14:47:17 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set maxcid to 16 
May 21 14:47:17 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to f010047 
May 21 14:47:17 (none) kernel: ppp: channel ppp0 going up for IP packets! 
May 21 14:47:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x805dda40) 
May 21 14:47:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x8044ebe0) 
May 21 14:47:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x8044e900) 
May 21 14:47:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x8098ea40) 
May 21 14:47:18 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: attempting to connect (port 80)... 
May 21 14:47:18 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: connect succeeded (port 80)... 
May 21 14:47:18 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: POST /^P 
May 21 14:47:19 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: POST /^P 
May 21 14:47:19 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: HTTP/1.1 200 OK 
May 21 14:47:19 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: attempting to connect (port 80)... 
May 21 14:47:19 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: connect succeeded (port 80)... 
May 21 14:47:19 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: POST /tivo-service/HServer.cgi HTTP/1.0 
May 21 14:47:20 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: HTTP/1.1 200 OK 
May 21 14:47:22 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to f01004b 
May 21 14:47:22 (none) kernel: ppp: channel ppp0 going down for IP packets! 
May 21 14:47:22 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to f01000b 
May 21 14:47:22 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set xmit asyncmap ffffffff 
May 21 14:47:22 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to f010008 
May 21 14:47:22 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set mru to 5dc 
May 21 14:47:22 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set rcv asyncmap 0 
May 21 14:47:22 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to f010008 
May 21 14:47:22 (none) kernel: ppp: channel ppp0 closing. 
May 21 14:47:22 (none) kernel: about to do_serial_hangup. 
May 21 14:47:22 (none) kernel: About to check tasks for tty to shutdown 
May 21 14:47:22 (none) kernel: just executed do_serial_hangup.
```


----------



## tivotrebor (Oct 2, 2002)

Hi Automan

The network is working, I just want to stop it dialing at the same time!



Automan said:


> For that device IP 10.1.20.20 would it not be more normal for the GW to be 10.1.20.1 ?
> 
> Can you ping your GW IP from a Telnet session on your Tivo?
> 
> Automan.


The gateway is 10.1.1.1

Here is ping of the gateway and an external address, (found in the tclient file). 

```
bash-2.02# ping 10.1.1.1
PING 10.1.1.1 (10.1.1.1): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 10.1.1.1: icmp_seq=0 ttl=255 time=2.929 ms
64 bytes from 10.1.1.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=255 time=58.059 ms
64 bytes from 10.1.1.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=255 time=2.786 ms
64 bytes from 10.1.1.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=255 time=1.909 ms

--- 10.1.1.1 ping statistics ---
4 packets transmitted, 4 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 1.909/16.421/58.059 ms
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# ping 204.176.49.3
PING 204.176.49.3 (204.176.49.3): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 204.176.49.3: icmp_seq=0 ttl=238 time=166.770 ms
64 bytes from 204.176.49.3: icmp_seq=1 ttl=238 time=168.131 ms
64 bytes from 204.176.49.3: icmp_seq=2 ttl=238 time=167.647 ms
64 bytes from 204.176.49.3: icmp_seq=3 ttl=238 time=167.512 ms
64 bytes from 204.176.49.3: icmp_seq=4 ttl=238 time=206.159 ms
64 bytes from 204.176.49.3: icmp_seq=5 ttl=238 time=166.834 ms

--- 204.176.49.3 ping statistics ---
6 packets transmitted, 6 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 166.770/173.842/206.159 ms
bash-2.02#
```
TiVoTrebor


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

tivotrebor said:


> The gateway is 10.1.1.1


Grasping at straws 

Perhaps the netmask on the Tivo network card does not work as expected?

Would it be worth trying Tivo on the 10.1.1.x range with a standard 255.255.255.0 netmask?

Automan


----------



## tivotrebor (Oct 2, 2002)

Hi Automan

The network is working as demonstrated by the ping from the TiVo to 204.176.49.3 one of the TiVo servers!

The problem is that it ALSO has to dial out to do a successful phone check/daily update at the same time as actually doing the check/daily update over the network.

TiVoTrebor

Trace of route from my PC to 204.176.49.3


```
C:\>tracert 204.176.49.3

Tracing route to en-gb-service.tivo.com [204.176.49.3]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.1.1.1
  2    24 ms    23 ms    24 ms  lo0-plusnet.pcl-ag07.plus.net [195.166.130.53]
  3    24 ms    23 ms    23 ms  gi7-10-853.pcl-gw01.plus.net [84.93.254.169]
  4    23 ms    23 ms    23 ms  po4.pcl-gw02.plus.net [212.159.1.129]
  5    23 ms    22 ms    22 ms  195.50.122.129
  6    23 ms    23 ms    24 ms  gi7-10-853.pcl-gw01.plus.net [4.69.139.97]
  7   102 ms    92 ms    92 ms  gi7-10-853.pcl-gw01.plus.net [4.69.137.66]
  8    95 ms    93 ms   104 ms  gi7-10-853.pcl-gw01.plus.net [4.69.134.66]
  9    92 ms    91 ms    91 ms  gi7-10-853.pcl-gw01.plus.net [4.68.16.17]
 10    92 ms    91 ms    92 ms  gi7-10-853.pcl-gw01.plus.net [4.68.63.142]
 11   164 ms   163 ms   163 ms  cr1.n54ny.ip.att.net [12.122.81.126]
 12   164 ms   164 ms   165 ms  cr2.cgcil.ip.att.net [12.122.1.2]
 13   164 ms   166 ms   164 ms  cr1.cgcil.ip.att.net [12.122.2.53]
 14   166 ms   165 ms   165 ms  cr1.sffca.ip.att.net [12.122.4.121]
 15   164 ms   164 ms   163 ms  cr83.sffca.ip.att.net [12.123.15.110]
 16   164 ms   164 ms   168 ms  gar26.sffca.ip.att.net [12.122.110.113]
 17   217 ms   166 ms   165 ms  gi7-10-853.pcl-gw01.plus.net [12.94.77.46]
 18     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 19   165 ms   165 ms   167 ms  en-gb-service.tivo.com [204.176.49.3]

Trace complete.
```


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Your tclient log is the same as mine up to the point where yours picks up the phone!

I agree with Automan - I would try it on the same /24 subnet as the gateway. Even though you can ping th'internet that doesn't mean to say that the 12-year old program which does the daily call has been programmed to allow for your particular subnet config. If the Daily Call program thinks it hasn't got a valid gateway then it will default to dial-up irrespective of whether ping works or not.

I think you should try /24 subnet if only to rule that out as being the answer.


Edit: Also, did you actually try the procedure suggested by Trinitron (#3 above) - despite how it reads it is *known* to fix exactly this problem!

.


----------



## tivotrebor (Oct 2, 2002)

I did do


> the procedure suggested by Trinitron (#3 above)


.

I have changed the tivo, network and router to /24 network.


```
Current/New Configuration:
        mac address      = 00:0B:AD:C3:66:5C
        ip address       = 10.1.20.20
        ip subnet mask   = 255.255.255.0
        ip gateway       = 10.1.20.1
        debug level      = off
        daily call       = network
```
It still dials!

Do you think it needs to be 192 network?

Is there anybody else out there running a TiVo on /8 or /16 (Class A or B style addresses)?

TiVoTrebor


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

Not heard of your particular problem, but have you tried the changes to nic_config_tivo in my earlier post? i.e. reset to dialup then change back to network, rebooting between each procedure? When my tivo has failed over to the modem I can ping the servers etc but the only way of getting network access back is to go through the reset procedure.


----------



## tivotrebor (Oct 2, 2002)

I did as you suggested Trinitron 
set it back to dialup
rebooted
test call
set to network and entered the network stuff (even if it was there)
rebooted
tested

It still dials the modem and logs in on that call even though it is getting its' data over the network.

The addresses are now set to:

```
ip address       = 192.168.16.50
        ip subnet mask   = 255.255.255.0
        ip gateway       = 192.168.16.1
        debug level      = off
        daily call       = network
```
Still dials with these network numbers.

Any ideas anybody why it is dialing?

TiVoTrebor


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Here in the U.S. I have to set my dial prefix to 

,#401

to get my (sent to me from UK by fellow Slashdotter) TurboNet card to use the intarweb,

whereas ,#3xx would use an external modem plugged into the 1/8" 3-cond. jack serial port to make the call,

and ,#2xx would be part of getting it to do PPP over serial.

In other words, you need something more in the dial prefix than just a pause to get it to use something other than the internal modem.

Is it different over there?


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

unitron said:


> Here in the U.S. I have to set my dial prefix to
> 
> ,#401
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## mutant_matt2 (Dec 16, 2008)

TivoTrebor, I feel your pain!!  I think you are struggling with a problem a few years back I gave up trying to solve. I tried everything I could from the tips in the various forums to get my Turbonet getting the updates on the 'net, but I gave up and stuck to dial up.

However, like you, I'd now really like to get this working, so as to not load the altEPG phone line, when I don't need to (and for the speed, and I guess, to save myself a little bit of money in call costs).

I will have another bash at this soon, and let you know if it is the same problem, or something else, and if it is, I hope you've figured it out by then... 

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## tivotrebor (Oct 2, 2002)

I have crippled it!!!!  

I set the debug level to max which just seemed to produced loads of output related to the ethernet card. I don't think the problems there anyway. 

I then try setting the debug level to "test". This was a big mistake it has crippled the network interface. It comes up for about 6 seconds then goes down. :down::down::down:

I will have to pull the disk and put it in a PC and edit the config files.

I have not yet decided if I will re-image it but there is a lot of pressure to keep the existing recordings.

TiVoTrebor


----------



## tivotrebor (Oct 2, 2002)

All sorted an running now.

See thread Yet another "TiVo won't use the network" thread...

TiVoTrebor


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Happy to hear you're up and running again


----------

